# Christmas Opening Hours



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

We would like to wish DW members a Merry Christmas and a very prosperous New Year.

Should you need to get in contact with us over the Christmas period, our opening hours are -

Wed 24th December	- 9 am to 12 noon

Thur 25th December	- CLOSED
Fri 26th December	- CLOSED
Sat 27th December	- CLOSED

Mon 29th	December	- 9 am to 12 noon
Tues 30th	December	- 9 am to 12 noon
Wed 31st	December	- 9 am to 12 noon

Thur 1st	January	- CLOSED

Fri 2nd	January	- Normal Office Hrs


Have a good one everybody!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Got my renewal forms through the post today - also want to speak to you about a new policy or 2, so will give you a buzz sometime this week! :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

My shift is Wednesday & Friday, Rich.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Shiny said:


> My shift is Wednesday & Friday, Rich.


Cheers, shall be in touch Wednesday AM unless I get another booking


----------

